# Even More Audi RS 4 Test Mule Sightings Reported



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Remember that Audi commercial with the car carrier? You know... the one where the BMW owner climbs on the roof of his car at a fairly decent clip and jumps onto a car carrier loaded with new Audis. It's funny yes, but any killjoy likely ran through the scenario in his or her head and wrote it off as something no sane person would ever do. Certainly not... well... there might be a reason and we think we've found it with this car carrier exposed in a set of photos over on Autoblog.nl.

Seems an eagle-eyed Autoblog.nl reader passed just such a carrier on the Autobahn and that carrier was loaded down with mules. Judging my the selection (B8 RS 4 Avant and R8 GT visible in the shots), we're guessing it was a load of cars from quattro GmbH headed to the Nurburgring. Whatever the case, they're definitely worth checking out via * this link. *

And while we're on the subject of RS 4 Avant sightings, check out this spy footage from YouTube. Shot to highlight the new 911, you'll note a cameo by an RS 4 Avant test mule as the Porsche round the Nordeschliefe. Watch via the link below as embedding has been disabled.

* Porsche 911 Spy Footage (with RS 4 Avant) on YouTube *


----------

